# WANTED - OE R32 Intercooler



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Anyone got one going cheap?

Dont care on it's condition, just need it to be straight with end tanks damage free.

I'm located in West London so could collect if located nearby.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi


Give us a call I am sure we have one:thumbsup:


Regards MGT








jnoor said:


> Anyone got one going cheap?
> 
> Dont care on it's condition, just need it to be straight with end tanks damage free.
> 
> I'm located in West London so could collect if located nearby.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Buster has one.


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

I have 1 pm me if interested pal


----------

